# Empty Hand Sinawali



## Mark Lynn (Dec 23, 2011)

Just wondering how many Modern Arnis instructors teach the Empty Hand Sinawali drills that the Professor use to show?

Lately in my class I have been teaching the Empty Hand Sinawali patterns along with the Empty Hand Tapi drill, I use to just teach it like in the manner that the Professor did, mainly as a tool to teach locking, throws, and the defense against a punch.  However as I was teaching it and preparing for my classes, I began to see the drills from a different perspective and I was wondering if anyone else 


still teaches them and if not why not?



Or if you still teach them, do you teach it the same way as the Professor or have you changed things to fit your needs?
For myself, I started expanding them or maybe I should say using them to teach several different concepts or techniques beyond what I learned from the Professor at his camps.  But if someone is interested in discussing the Empty Hand Sinawali patterns, I'll go into more detail.


----------



## MJS (Dec 28, 2011)

The Boar Man said:


> Just wondering how many Modern Arnis instructors teach the Empty Hand Sinawali drills that the Professor use to show?
> 
> Lately in my class I have been teaching the Empty Hand Sinawali patterns along with the Empty Hand Tapi drill, I use to just teach it like in the manner that the Professor did, mainly as a tool to teach locking, throws, and the defense against a punch. However as I was teaching it and preparing for my classes, I began to see the drills from a different perspective and I was wondering if anyone else
> 
> ...



Cool! I'm the first one to reply!  Oh well.....

Anyways...I too, teach it similar to the way you explained above....to show locks, throws, and punch defense.  I think if we really look, we'll see alot of the siniwali movement in alot of what we do.  Take gunting for example...theres (at least to me) siniwali patterns in that.  Even some of the baits/traps that we do, have siniwali movement in it.  No, its not going to look like the typical pattern that we normally do, but yes, its there. 

Looking forward to hearing how you've expanded them.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 29, 2011)

MJS said:


> Cool! I'm the first one to reply!  Oh well.....
> 
> Anyways...I too, teach it similar to the way you explained above....to show locks, throws, and punch defense.  I think if we really look, we'll see alot of the siniwali movement in alot of what we do.  Take gunting for example...theres (at least to me) siniwali patterns in that.  Even some of the baits/traps that we do, have siniwali movement in it.  No, its not going to look like the typical pattern that we normally do, but yes, its there.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how you've expanded them.



Well what I have been attempting to do is organize it in a progressive manner.

For  instance in seminars GM Remy generally tied the punch defense to the  poke when practicing stick, so it was always the cross hand block.  However I started to apply the same side block, the cross hand block,  and the double tap (same side block, cross hand block and then hit) that  we practice from GM Ernesto's Kombatan double stick material (the empty  hand translations of those three blocking and striking responses).  So  now instead of just the Cross hand block we use two added responses (the  same side block and double tap).  Also along those same lines, in  seminars the feeder always selected when the defender would cross  block.  By adding these responses the defender can choose when to enter  by blocking and striking.

So instead of just the cross block defense on say on the Punch (high forehand feed).
As the high forehand is fed (from A), the defender (B) can
a) Block with the same side hand and punch with the other
b) Cross block and punch
c) Double tap and punch
d) Brush Grab Strike

After  which A feeds in the high forehand with the other hand and the flow  drill starts over.  The key is to have one drill were A feeds and B  responds to the punch and the second drill series as B chooses when to  break in and punches A.  This really helps to increase the pucker factor  on both sides instead of just the receiver (B).

Another way of  doing this is to stand with one leg forward (which you would do more so  in real life as opposed to standing flat footed) facing your partner.  Don't get into a low or sparring type stance but more in natural stance.  As A feeds the punch then B blocks, this again goes back to the preceding responses, in that if A feeds and B's lead hand blocks it will be either a same side block or a cross body block depending upon which hand A fed with.  Then have B counter with the block and punch.

Now we have also been experimenting with Palis Palis and with the block and pass movements (response 4 from the Kombatan double stick materiel) as well (this would be same side block and pass with the other hand and then hit) but with the feed adjusted accordingly.

I've started first with the hitting and striking since I believe those skills should be taught first, then I'll get into the simple locks, and then using the strikes as entries (say Brush Grab Strike into the diving throw), then baits and traps etc. etc.

Thoughts questions


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 29, 2011)

MJS said:


> I think if we really look, we'll see alot of the siniwali movement in alot of what we do.  Take gunting for example...theres (at least to me) siniwali patterns in that.  Even some of the baits/traps that we do, have siniwali movement in it.  No, its not going to look like the typical pattern that we normally do, but yes, its there.



I think you would be surprised at how much the parts of the Sinawali drills are found in common hand movements.  While gunting can be interpreted as the high forehand high back hand motion (first two counts of Heaven 6 or all high double sinawali) cross hand block and high backhand gunt, the downward motion in low loop sinawlai is the same as an low outside block (comonly used to defend against a low thrust) and so on.  This is one of the reasons why I enjoy teaching a variety of sinawali drills to begin with in my double stick material. 

Another way is to look at the common feeds of the different flow drills.  In Modern Arnis we use the high forehand (HFH) as the lead off strike for Empty Hand sinawalis, Decadena, and what we called Empty Hand Tapi (because it represents the motion found in defending angles 1 and 2 in Tapi tapi), as well has high Hubud (in other systems), so you can actually string these drills together or have common teaching points or techniques using each of these drills.  The back hand pick up in Empty Hand Tapi (defending the 2nd punch) is the same (similar) motion to Vertical fist Hubud pattern and so on.  Likewise the breaking in and out of defensive techniques (blocks and punches such as described in my previous post) can be cross utilized in these other drills as well.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 29, 2011)

I still teach them the way that he did them and I also at times open up the class and encourage the students to be creative and let them try all different kinds of ways to approach the techniques. I learn too by watching the students trying different approaches.


----------



## MJS (Dec 30, 2011)

The Boar Man said:


> Well what I have been attempting to do is organize it in a progressive manner.
> 
> For instance in seminars GM Remy generally tied the punch defense to the poke when practicing stick, so it was always the cross hand block. However I started to apply the same side block, the cross hand block, and the double tap (same side block, cross hand block and then hit) that we practice from GM Ernesto's Kombatan double stick material (the empty hand translations of those three blocking and striking responses). So now instead of just the Cross hand block we use two added responses (the same side block and double tap). Also along those same lines, in seminars the feeder always selected when the defender would cross block. By adding these responses the defender can choose when to enter by blocking and striking.
> 
> ...



Good stuff!!!  Personally, I like this, as it not only breaks up the typical routine that people tend to fall into, but also gives more of a practical application to things.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 31, 2011)

Today in class we went over some more of the Empty Hand Sinawali, it wasn't really were I was planning on going with class today but we ended up there so to speak.

The cool thing was we got into a discussion prior to working out on the organizing, or charting out different categories of teaching applications or techniques found in the Empty Hand Sinawali (or Empty Hand Tapi, Hubud drills etc. etc.).  Afterwards we did a short review on hitting responses using the Empty Hand Sinawali pattern and then moved into the baiting responses.

So off of the HFH feed we grasped the hand as normal and fed the same side ear slap, and we went into the double hand trap to the chest with the double hit.
(A and B feed a HFH with their right hand, B clasps A's hand and pulls it to his chest while he feeds the left hand as an ear slap forcing A to cross body block, at contact B pulls that hand to his chest for a double hand trap.)

Double hit to the head with alternating hands
Then
Reach under grabbing the elbow for a reverse elbow lock and face turn take down
Reach under locking the arms out as you step in for an over the shoulder arm break of shoulder throw.
Pinning hands to chest and turning your body for a outer wrist lock take down (using the chest against the back for the wrist for the throw).
After the hand strikes the 2nd hand goes to the back of the head for support as you elbow strike the face.
Counter arm wrap (elbow lock) if the hands comes loose from the trap, and knee to face.
Arm lock take down
Mobility take down


Of course what was also fun was that due to the different sizes between the students and myself some techniques worked on some people and didn't on others.  For instance grabbing the elbow for the reverse elbow lock worked better with students with smaller arms and similar height, or the over the shoulder arm break worked for smaller people against larger people but not to large.  One larger student has big hands and usually the double hand trap didn't work which was why we flowed into the arm wrap as the counter to losing the trap.

Instead of just staying with one or two techniques we just flowed with techniques that showed up, dealing with the situations that presented themselves.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jan 4, 2012)

I still teach them. Except for one advanced student in my regular community center classes, I'm sticking to the basics until my students get a handle on the basic locks, footwork and body mechanics. It sometimes depends on who shows up for class. I'm itching to teach the more advanced material soon though. But, to answer the question, yes, I still teach the empty hand sinawali drills. I think that it's a great teaching tool.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 4, 2012)

I attended an Arnis seminar in the mid 80's conducted by Jeff Arnold and the empty hand sinawali was the first thing he showed us.  It was more of a drill to show us how the sticks were used as an extension of the hands.  It was a great drill that we continued in our school for some time afterwards to work on our in-fighting techniques.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 4, 2012)

Brian Johns said:


> I still teach them. Except for one advanced student in my regular community center classes, I'm sticking to the basics until my students get a handle on the basic locks, footwork and body mechanics. It sometimes depends on who shows up for class. I'm itching to teach the more advanced material soon though. But, to answer the question, yes, I still teach the empty hand sinawali drills. I think that it's a great teaching tool.



Brian it is good to hear from you.

At what point do you teach them?  I noticed you said you are sticking to the basics except for one student (who's advanced).

If you don't mind me asking


So do you teach empty hand sinawali as a beginning drill, advanced?
At what point in your curriculum do you teach the basic high low, feed in the punch type drill?
At what point do you teach the locking?
At what point do you teach the baiting and trapping?
Take downs?
I'm interested to see how the drill and the techniques that were taught in the drill that GM Remy use to show (or ones you have inserted) fit into your over all program.  If you don't mind me asking.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 4, 2012)

sfs982000 said:


> I attended an Arnis seminar in the mid 80's conducted by Jeff Arnold and the empty hand sinawali was the first thing he showed us.  It was more of a drill to show us how the sticks were used as an extension of the hands.  It was a great drill that we continued in our school for some time afterwards to work on our in-fighting techniques.



Cool.

The way empty hand sinawali was presented in the camps and seminars I attended was pretty much the same way, it was a way to show a connection between stick techniques and empty hand techniques.  At first it appeared to be more of a method of just making the connection "See you already know this" but I've been trying to apply it with a different intention behind it (maybe) which is why I started the discussion to see how other Modern Arnis students and instructors view it or teach it.

If you don't mind, how did you use the drill to help your "in-fighting techniques"?  Can you describe how you all practiced it?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 5, 2012)

The Boar Man said:


> Cool.
> 
> The way empty hand sinawali was presented in the camps and seminars I attended was pretty much the same way, it was a way to show a connection between stick techniques and empty hand techniques. At first it appeared to be more of a method of just making the connection "See you already know this" but I've been trying to apply it with a different intention behind it (maybe) which is why I started the discussion to see how other Modern Arnis students and instructors view it or teach it.
> 
> ...




To answer your question Mark,  we continued to practice the sinawali afterwards both empty hand and with sticks as more of a coordination & timing drill, moving around as we did it (back and forth and circular).  I felt that it help me become more confident in sparring in the sense that once I got in close to an opponent I was able to use my hands better if that makes any sense.  The in-fighting statement might not have been that best description of what I was trying to convey and if it was misleading I apologize.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jan 5, 2012)

The Boar Man said:


> Brian it is good to hear from you.
> 
> At what point do you teach them?  I noticed you said you are sticking to the basics except for one student (who's advanced).
> 
> ...



Hi Mark,

In order of your questions:

(1) At what point do I teach them? I teach the empty hand single sinawali right from the get go and add in the double poking (high and low feed) to teach the sinawali parry skill set.

(2) At what point do I teach the locking?  From my personal perspective as an instructor, the "when" is quite variable and depends on the student. I basically play it by "hearing aid." :ultracool  For some students who have come from previous locking experience (aikido, hapkido etc), I do it essentially from the beginning. Many of them have expressed that they had never done "joint lock flow" before. For those with no martial arts experience whatsoever, I tend to wait longer and focus on their fundamentals (12 angles, block, check counter, stick sinawalis, slap off/pull off, footwork, etc etc etc). 

(3) With regard to the baiting and trapping, same answer as above. It depends. Different people learn at different rates, that's all. 

(4) Ditto for takedowns. A caveat for this category. Since I teach out of the local community center, I don't have access to mats. So I have not emphasized this or taught this as much as I would like. That will change if I move into my own space someday. :drinkbeer

As to how it fits my overall program, the big picture that I'm presenting to my students is that there is a lot of overlap between tapi tapi and the empty hand sinawali drills/techniques I'm teaching, much as the Professor taught us. What I don't want my students doing is thinking in terms of "technique collection" and instead focus on the concepts/overlaps between stick and empty hands.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 5, 2012)

sfs982000 said:


> To answer your question Mark,  we continued to practice the sinawali afterwards both empty hand and with sticks as more of a coordination & timing drill, moving around as we did it (back and forth and circular).  I felt that it help me become more confident in sparring in the sense that once I got in close to an opponent I was able to use my hands better if that makes any sense.


Thanks for the clarification and for sharing your experience and view point.  I practiced the empty hand sinawali drills and the sinawali stick drills in much the same way.  Although recently in my class I'm trying to take the drills into a semi different direction to help my students fight better in close range particularly, which is the reason I was seeking input and the sharing of ideas on MT on this subject.  



sfs982000 said:


> The in-fighting statement might not have been that best description of what I was trying to convey and if it was misleading I apologize.



No problem what so ever.

I'm glad you worked on the drills and it helped you become more confident in that period of your training.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 5, 2012)

Brian Johns said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> In order of your questions:
> 
> (1) At what point do I teach them? I teach the empty hand single sinawali right from the get go and add in the double poking (high and low feed) to teach the sinawali parry skill set.



I do the same really, right from the get go I teach the empty hand and the double stick single sinawali drill versions. 



Brian Johns said:


> (2) At what point do I teach the locking?  From my personal perspective as an instructor, the "when" is quite variable and depends on the student. I basically play it by "hearing aid." :ultracool  For some students who have come from previous locking experience (aikido, hapkido etc), I do it essentially from the beginning. Many of them have expressed that they had never done "joint lock flow" before. For those with no martial arts experience whatsoever, I tend to wait longer and focus on their fundamentals (12 angles, block, check counter, stick sinawalis, slap off/pull off, footwork, etc etc etc).



I totally agree that it depends upon the student and their past experience as to when I introduce locking, but I generally show the "Standing Center Lock" on the high hits and the grabbing the thumb and moving into the "Standing Center Lock" within the same class or right afterwards.

However I was asking and looking it it from a belt level perspective and not just the student perspective to give a short example, so I look at blocking and hitting as a fundamental so
Yellow belts (blocking and hitting force to force)
Green belts (moving into and acquiring locks)
Blue belts (entering in for take downs)
Brown belts

Baiting
mini Lock flows
Baiting moving into take downs etc. etc.
Dealing with the other hand (Remember GM Rick M's session on the double stick and relating it to empty hand at the seminar in July in Buffalo?  You'll get an idea of where I'm going with this.)
 Trying to organize a curriculum with these different concepts that were all taught in one format or another in the Empty Hand Sinawali drills (as well as in a multitude of other drills) I am trying to place what is the most basic skill needed first, then what takes the least skill next or what would lead into the next technique and so on.  For instance if I enter in from the outside and apply (get) an arm bar (a lock) then I would generally take them down.  Therefore teach the concept and some basic locking techniques before adapting the drill entries to move into take downs. 



Brian Johns said:


> (3) With regard to the baiting and trapping, same answer as above. It depends. Different people learn at different rates, that's all.



I agree, as above I was looking at it form the view point of at what belt level to require that knowledge from the student.  Not when I might show it, but when would you test the student on that subject, not necessarily a specific technique per say.



Brian Johns said:


> (4) Ditto for takedowns. A caveat for this category. Since I teach out of the local community center, I don't have access to mats. So I have not emphasized this or taught this as much as I would like. That will change if I move into my own space someday. :drinkbeer



Just FYI I teach at a Rec. Center as my classes grew I proposed having mats as a safety matter.  A good mat to use is a Roll up mat (check out Dollamur), they are light weight and much cheaper than the accordion style mats.  With the mats we do a lot more take downs, sweeps etc. etc. in both my TKD class and my Modern Arnis class.  In fact my board members on the last belt test for my TKD students were amazed at the different take downs (which come mainly form the FMAs) my students used.   



Brian Johns said:


> As to how it fits my overall program, the big picture that I'm presenting to my students is that there is a lot of overlap between tapi tapi and the empty hand sinawali drills/techniques I'm teaching, much as the Professor taught us. What I don't want my students doing is thinking in terms of "technique collection" and instead focus on the concepts/overlaps between stick and empty hands.
> 
> Regards,
> Brian



I agree which is why I'm trying to re-sort things now and make my program more congruent; aligning what techniques are taught in the three main areas I teach i.e. double stick, single stick and empty hand.  As well as aligning when techniques (or concepts)  are taught in the various drills all in an effort to not only show the overlap but to encourage the students to explore the overlaps as well.

You wrote " *I'm teaching, much as the Professor taught us.*" and I'm doing the same in spirit I think, just reorganizing things and repackaging them so to speak.  My emphasis isn't on collection of techniques, but more along the lines of developing good self defense related skills using the flow drill format to help build the reps needed for proper response and action to a threat.  If that makes any sense.

Thanks for your input and I would (do) appreciate your thoughts on the subject.
Mark


----------

